# bamboo dragon by james parker for sale



## missalot (Mar 26, 2009)

bow is awsome only about 2 months old ,62"50#@29" bamboo backed and on the belly , ,i need to sale .bow has tigerstripe finish on the back .will sale for 250.00 shipped and insured ,the bow is a shooter ,centershot with a nice leather grip


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice looking bow. Just a touch short for my draw length, though. Story of my life...


----------



## missalot (Mar 26, 2009)

i have a 29"draw and this bow was tillerd for that .james shot it at that draw to check everthing,he backed it up with a lifetime warrenty


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 27, 2009)

That is an awesome looking bow!  I plan to build one like that one day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2009)

I know James well, he makes some awesome bows and stands behind them better than almost anybody out there. That's a good deal on that one.


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you tell me how to get in contact with James Parker his bow looks great that one is six inches short for me


----------



## missalot (Mar 27, 2009)

the bow is sold ! you can go to his web site..huntworthyproduction.com


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2009)

Add an "s" to production-www.huntworthyproductions.com.


----------

